# Short Shift for the Max



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Yesterday I drove a friends acura and the short shift kit he installed was great. I couldn`t believe how smooth it was. His was a 5 speed stick.

Does anyone out there have one installed on their Maxima?
Who makes them(if they are available)?
Are they quality made and do you like the shift?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

They have a pacesetter and B&M for the 4th gen, but i'm not sure if they'll work on the 5th or 6th gen max's. The pacesetter is really knotchy, but the B&M feels very smooth...


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> Yesterday I drove a friends acura and the short shift kit he installed was great. I couldn`t believe how smooth it was. His was a 5 speed stick.
> 
> Does anyone out there have one installed on their Maxima?
> Who makes them(if they are available)?
> Are they quality made and do you like the shift?


Hey man check on ptuning.com, they have a b&m short shift kit for a 2001 maxima for $156. They just put mine on there for my SE R and thats for a six speed!! I heard that the SE R trans was the same as the maxima trans. Keep checking on there and they'll probably have one on there soon.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BlueBob, I`ve been checking on B&M and found a site (ptuning.com)mentioned by Lukesblkser but the listing for the Short shifter only goes to 2001 Max.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try contacting B&M directly...I'm sure something is in development or maybe they will be able to tell you that it would be the same part # as other Nissan applications.

I love my B&M...(4th gen)


http://www.bmracing.com/
For B&M Customer Service, call: 
1-818-882-6422 - Hours: 7am - 11:30pm and 12:30pm - 4pm (all times are Pacific Standard Time)
No email available...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> BlueBob, I`ve been checking on B&M and found a site (ptuning.com)mentioned by Lukesblkser but the listing for the Short shifter only goes to 2001 Max.


 PTuning is a great site, but do like MrEous suggested and contact B&M directly.

B&M makes that short shifter for the SpecV's but a lot of Altima guys have been using it as well, it might just work on the 6th gen Max's as well... but that's a maybe...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> PTuning is a great site, but do like MrEous suggested and contact B&M directly.
> 
> B&M makes that short shifter for the SpecV's but a lot of Altima guys have been using it as well, it might just work on the 6th gen Max's as well... but that's a maybe...


I contacted Greg Vogal at Mossy and he said they tried one on soon as 04 Maxes came out and they work BUT the lockout for reverse is the problem. They are going to try again and he said he would let me know. With the lockout the driver takes his first two fingers and lifts the ring on the stick and at the same time moves the stick far right and down for reverse. (Ya`ll probably know that)

MrEous I tried B&M but with Christmas and all, I`ll try first of the week and thanx for the number. Rat


----------

